

Burning Man One Percent Silicon Valley Tech - adamrights
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2015/08/burning-man-one-percent-silicon-valley-tech/

======
11thEarlOfMar
I'm really having a hard time with this statement:

"...the lower caste of Burners who want to partake in the festival are
dependent on the whims and fantasies of the wealthy to create Black Rock
City."

The notion that the exclusive experience some bring for themselves is
distasteful to the author seems a bit of sour grapes. Do you begrudge the
folks in the skyboxes at your local football stadium because they can afford
(or are invited) to experience them, where you're relegated to the upper
decks? Caviar and champagne for them, beer and hot-dogs for you, but you're
all enjoying the same game, right?

~~~
enkiv2
The difference is that the guy in the skybox doesn't get to choose the colors
of the teams' uniforms or unilaterally decide to change the rules of Football.

